# ENTxs in social situations



## WYSIWYG (Nov 10, 2009)

How do ENTxs respond in social situations like parties, movie nights, coffee trips with friends, etc.?

Do they socialize with the group as a whole and draw attention to themselves? Are they ever the life of the party?

Do they tend to pick a person in the group that they could have a stimulating conversation with and then focus in on discussion with that person? 

If they are keeping to themselves and observing the crowd, why would that be? Is it likely to be due to boredom with conversation they may deem uninteresting? 

Basically I'd like to hear how extroverted NTs act/think in social situations and how that extroversion comes into play. I think I have incorrectly pegged some ENTxs as introverted because they seem very quiet in certain social situations.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Focusing on ENTJs over ENTx types, the ENTJs I know are hardly ever the life of the party. They can get into a conversation and become very pulled by it, but it never seems as though they're speaking just to speak. It also might just be personal experience over anything else, but they also seem to have a tendency to, if others are dominating the conversation in a way they have no interest in, directing it rather forcefully back to where they want it. On the other hand, if no one is speaking, they seem to talk much longer than they would otherwise, as though they just want the energy of conversation, even if it's a topic they do not like.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

When I'm with just my friends, I am full of energy. I am not demanding of attention in any way, but I am certainly on the level with everyone else and engaged in what's going on. I tend to fade a little when I'm tired, but I think that can be said of most people. When I'm at a party with people I don't know, I can chat people up pretty easily if I have the energy for it (which tends to be a pretty average amount of the time). Again, I don't demand attention. It sort of comes to me. I'll chat with the people next to me or join in the bigger conversation, but I never shout across the room or do anything crazy. There are also times when I would like to just sit back and take it all in. It's not that I'm bored, it's just that it's easier to pick up on things if I'm not in the thick of it.


----------



## LeelooDallas (Sep 15, 2009)

it depends on the party but usually i'm the life of the party. i can get pulled into conversations, but i'm also still looking around to see what else is going on and determining if i need to make an exit to another conversation.
if there's music then i'm almost always dancing.. if there's other stuff TO DO then I'm also among the first to do it or suggest we do it, but then again i'm athletic for an ENTP. 

one thing i really hate is small talk. i try to avoid it and if i meet someone at a party who insists on trying to engage me in it, i won't be in that conversation for long


----------

